# probleme  de date avec numbers



## fafa83260 (9 Février 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un soucis avec numbers : j'ai importé un fichier excel, enregistré depuis libreoffice. 

Toutes les dates sont converties en nombre entier (nb de jours depuis le 01/01/1970 il me semble). 

Y a-t-il une façon simple de récupérer la date ?
ou faut-il ré-écrire une formule soi même pour la reconstruire ?

J'ai essayer de changer le format de la cellule: ça ne marche pas.
J'ai cherché dans les fonctions je n'ai rien trouvé de convaincant...

Merci de votre aide.


----------

